# Office Escape



## senor0kun

DSLR photos only of my office aquarium. shooting with a Nikon D90 and various nikon lenses. 12-24 4.0, 105 2.8 macro, 50mm 1.4, 80-200 2.8 View journal.


----------



## The Trigger

Awesome pics!!!!!


----------



## harilp

Oh god my eyes !!!! <3 <3

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## boxboy

what kind of fish is that? Awsome photos.


----------



## senor0kun

boxboy said:


> what kind of fish is that? Awsome photos.


clown killifish


----------



## kman

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Down_Shift

beautiful!


----------



## jmf3460

gorgeous! what is the name of the red plant??

and will you please sell me some when you have to trim??


----------



## cbachmann

Nice kili, and beautiful ludwigia!


----------



## Elli

Gorgeous!


----------



## wicca27

beautiful tank can you give some info on it?


----------



## senor0kun

I have a tank journal here... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=481042


----------



## lemonnoodle

awesome!


----------



## water hyacinth

senor0kun said:


>


beautiful  - what fish is that?


----------



## senor0kun

thank you! it's a clown kilifish. they're about 1" long


----------



## PeterN1986

Great shots, great camera! I'm a newbie at DSLR and just got myself a D3200, been practicing with it on my own tank at work.


----------



## kman

senor0kun said:


> thank you! it's a clown kilifish. they're about 1" long


That's a gorgeous fish! I'm going to have to see if I can score some of those for my tank. 

Someone told me they don't live very long, is that true?


----------



## drewsuf82

such a beautiful tank! thanks for sharing!


----------



## senor0kun

Not sure about lifespan. My problem is that they tend to jump out of the tank.


----------



## AutumnSun

What is the name of the pink plant? I took a look around your tank journal(love the petrified wood, by the way!) and can't find it named. Gorgeous shots!


----------



## Aplomado

Wow!


----------

